# 2.8L V6 Oil Pump Interchange (30V pump in 12V engine)?



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

Question: 2.8L V6 Oil Pump Interchange. Will the oil pump from a 30V engine with pump part number ending in 105 fit/interchange into a 12V engine where original pump part number ended with 103? 

Background: The 12V engine's from a 1996 Audi A4 Quattro, but left side camshaft is starving for oil and overheating front cam bearing cap. Can't find another 12-Valve oil pump, and assume a 30-Valve pump could provide higher flow *IF* it fits.


----------



## gettajetta13 (Jun 22, 2008)

I cannot confirm or deny, but here is the ETKA for you to look up the PNs to confirm on the 30v side. HERE


----------

